
Show HN: We moved 8base from free-trial to freemium - asantalo
https://www.8base.com/blog/8base-leaps-from-premium-to-freemium
======
marklyck
I'm loving 8base so far!

Best UI/UX in a Backend-as-a-service I've ever seen.

Happy to see the new $49/m plan! It's a nice step when you outgrow the Hobby
plan, but not having to go straight to "enterprise-level"

PS. The support is probably the best customer support I've ever seen!

They actually listen to customer feedback as well. I'm thoroughly impressed by
8base!

Excited to see what features you add in the future!!!

~~~
asantalo
Thanks, Mark. Yes, the $49 plan was really needed as the step from $8 to $149
was just too big of a leap.

------
dosh1965
This move to freemium pricing is a great match for JAMstack development cycle
with other best-of-breed tools. It helps knowing you won't hit a pricing cliff
in the midst of experimentation and growing your app via HOBBYIST to DEVELOPER
plans. Way to go 8base!

~~~
sebscholl
Thanks, dosh! We're super focused on building better JAMstack tooling :)

------
thepinder
Loving the new pricing tiers and not having to jump from the entry level plan
to $149 sooner than needed. Thank you for always keeping your customer
experience top of mind 8base!

~~~
asantalo
Glad you like it!

------
asantalo
About eight weeks ago I hopped on here and announced 8base to HN -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20876256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20876256).
Thank you, everyone, who participated in the discussion! That thread led to us
making an awesome update.

Early on we were really concerned about our business model. Looking at what’s
happened to Graph.cool, Parse, and Scaphold, we didn’t want to die from a
free-tier that no-one ever leaves. That’s why we started with launching the
30-day free trial over a free-tier.

We’ve worked hard to find a middle ground based on the HN feedback. So the
good news is we’ve changed our pricing for developers by making the following
updates.

FREE TIER! It allows developers to build using almost all of 8base's features;
free-forever but throttling the API. This makes everything on the
backend/console usable while not supporting production use.

Our $8 plan was renamed as HOBBYIST and we’ve introduced a new $49/mo plan
called DEVELOPER. The new plan has better limits at lower prices per unit and
lets developers utilize their own auth provider – which used to be on the
$149/mo plan.

We 10X’d storage for the same price in every plan and reduced charges for
overages.

To accommodate long-running jobs, we've changed the way we charge for
serverless functions to a combination of memory usage and time (Giga-byte
minutes).

I hope these updates put a smile on a few faces! Cause the haters gonna
hate...

Thanks Albert

------
gqlfan
I first looked at 8base about 4 months ago and then again when you announced
the product here. The pricing improvements are great but what impresses me the
most is how powerful your schema builder is and that it instantly generates
your GraphQL API. And, that 8base’s GraphQL engine is really badass and more
powerful than any others I have seen.

~~~
asantalo
Thanks, gqlfan. We have some new capabilities coming up soon related to
groupings and aggregations which are going to be a HUGE enhancement to our
GraphQL engine. Stay tuned!

~~~
gqlfan
Oh wow yes. If it’s what I understand it to be I recently had to code my ass
of in my front-end to build that capability. When are you anticipating
releasing that?

~~~
asantalo
Yes, these new commands will be very elegant and super efficient for devs,
saving tons of work and making things more memory and bandwidth-efficient on
the front-end.

------
candresarev
This has been a long time coming. I can personally attest to how much thinking
and hard work has gone into this.

~~~
asantalo
Yes, it has. I'm still pretty sure we have more to learn from what users think
so I am eager to hear feedback. Please bring it on!

------
RMacy
Love the team over at 8base, incredible customer support, and an even more
impressive product. I really love how easy it is to get up and running. Much
better tooling/ui/workflow than appsync/amplify.

~~~
asantalo
Thanks, RMacy. Please let us know how to keep improving and we will make it
happen.

------
samwoolerton
Highly recommend! Fantastic product (makes it so easy for a frontend dev to
stand up a full-stack application) and the team is so responsive

------
nikhiljoisr
This is great news! All the best and more power to you!

~~~
asantalo
Thank you!

------
andr111
Nice change - this should help more people to try the product. Great progress
on the UI since I last checked it.

~~~
asantalo
Thanks. Be on the lookout for lots of improvements to the SDK, as well.

------
iq22hi
Last time I checked in on you guys was when you posted last on HN. The new
pricing looks great - you addressed one of my concerns. But even better is
that I see some new killer features you've brought online! Keep up the great
work.

~~~
asantalo
Thanks. Any specific features you are referring to?

~~~
iq22hi
Your Salesforce integration is amazing and then I was more surprised when in
your API Explorer I saw I could use the OneGraph tooling to access my
Salesforce and 8base data.

------
fverzino
Great news! Really exciting! Congratulations.

~~~
asantalo
Thank you. Please let us know how you like it.

------
ilyalazarev
That's a great news! - going to ty it soon.

~~~
asantalo
Let us know once you do.

------
martinwsl
Great to see you guys moving forward. Great service, clear pricing, and great
people.

~~~
asantalo
Thank you!

------
alacret
oh, dude! this is what I was waiting for. Amazing latest release!

------
Bluebyrd
Awesome! Really smart work from a great team

~~~
asantalo
Thanks, Bluebyrd on all accounts.

